# biting his own stomach/leg



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Our 11 week old started biting his right thigh/side of his stomach last night until he made it red. We looked at it before he was going at it too long and nothing looked weird. But then he just went to down on it for a while and we had to distract him with a wet wash cloth. Initially we got the wash cloth to whip the area in case there was some skin irritant on it but he was distracted by the wet cloth. He started doing it this morning again and again we got him distracted by a wet wash cloth. 

Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Growing pains? Or just something puppies do? We just dont want him to hurt himself by biting his skin too much. Last night he sort of clamped down on the big part of his thigh with his teeth and just made this licking noise like he was massaging his leg with his tounge. 

Any input would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like normal grooming.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with born36 - sounds like grooming.

Skyy spends at least 20 minutes every evening to "clean herself" and makes all kinds of loud noises.
She does not bite herself, Max on other hand chases "invisible fleas" with his teeth, always on thighs.

Watch your pup for several days, if he keeps coming back to the same spot, may be something is bothering him.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva also will, at times, lick or lightly nip at herself in areas.... but usually it's nothing... I do remember though when she was just a pup she did have puppy pyoderma .... which is a skin bacteria a lot of pups get.... look it up on line... and then just keep an eye on your pup. I did take Z to the vet for her pyoderma and with some meds it cleared up quickly.

Always something to keep you guessing with these guys!


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah after he is distracted long enough he just forgets about it so i doubt its a constant irritation. So i think he just starts on it and becomes obessed with that spot for a little while, forgetting why he started. 

It's very entertaining to try to guess that thoughts that are going through their head!


----------

